# 18423 Mower Deck



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is the Operation Maintenance Manual and the Illustrated 
Parts List for the 18423-01 Rotary 42” Mower Deck.

18423 OMM Front Cover


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 OMM Pg 01


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 OMM Pg 02


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 OMM Pg 03


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 OMM Pg 04


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 OMM Pg 05


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 OMM Rear Cover


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 Parts Pg 01


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18423 Parts Pg 02


----------



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

aegt5000 said:


> Here is the Operation Maintenance Manual and the Illustrated
> Parts List for the 18423-01 Rotary 42” Mower Deck.
> 
> 18423 OMM Front Cover


looking to buy a Bolens mower deck model 18423 for my Bolens tractor model 1453. A G 14 model. Thank you.


----------

